# Animated online Koine Greek course.



## Augusta (Sep 2, 2008)

A friend found this online Koine Greek course. You watch videos with a little guy hopping around the screen teaching you Greek. It's great for both teens and adults. It's done by Dr. Ted Hildebrandt from Gordon College. You can also order it on CD-ROM with workbooks etc from Amazon. The first 28 chapters are available online. 

It looks ideal for homeschoolers who want to teach their intermediate on up children. I watched all the intro videos and they were very good. It will be a really good rehash of the really intense course I just took of 20 chapters in Baugh in 10 classes.  I am going to go through this course to cement it all in my brain. 

Mastering New Testament Greek Online Course

Mastering New Testament Greek on Amazon


----------

